# bathroom mirror



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

If there is room around the mirror for the framing, you can get some frame stock or molding that is rabbitted and frame around it using 45's at each corner. I've also seen on home improvement shows where they glued framing directly to the mirror, especially where their was no clearance around the mirror.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

but what about the clips brad? i'm afraid to frame it properly, it'll have to be removed and rehung.

DM


----------



## latha (Dec 10, 2008)

latha said:


> I have huge mirror in my master bathroom, I don't want to remove it. But I am thinking of framing it , the mirror attached with the clip. How do I frame the mirror? Pl give some advice on that. Thanks


Thanks guys.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

We have a 3' by 5' mirror in our guest bathroom held on with clips. We got our mirror frame at Lowe's. The also have a choice of designs for the joints at the corners. We used liquid nails to attach everything to the mirror and the frame fit right over the clips. Just follow the manufacturer's instructions and it should do just fine.


----------

